# Hydro Graphic Computer Cases



## gimika (May 7, 2014)

We have been primarily into customizing Xbox and PlayStation controllers for a while. Everything from custom paint jobs to hydro graphics. There are over hundreds of different film design you can choose from. Everything from carbon fiber to digital camos. This is just a prototype I decided to partake in. I would love to get your input on this and wanted to see if anyone would actually be interested in having  their case painted or dipped. This is my personal computer I did, I bought an additional 4-5 cases that I'll be painting and dipping so I can get some more reviews for this.

I would love your input on this guys as I think it's a great addition to the case modding community. Again the possibilities are endless. Not to many people have custom painted cases. 







a





















I did  great job with the clear coat, it's flawless. The patterns we have are endless, everything from wood to red tiger camo. If you guys have any questions just PM me or email me @ custom@gimika.com. I'll be adding more photos of the newer cases in due time.


----------



## Vario (May 9, 2014)

Wow looks nice!


----------



## Kursah (May 9, 2014)

Nice work! We've done a few of those ourselves. Mostly camouflages up here...there's one from SN Designz that is pretty cool over metallic colors and a tinted clear. Can't say I'm a fan of that pattern, but you guys did a very nice job of dipping those parts. I know first-hand what it takes to dip with that clarity and consistency. Again very nice work.


----------

